# Non-PCA Seminaries and Pastoral Cadidacy



## John Foster (Jan 29, 2012)

Are Non-PCA seminarians at a disadvantage when it comes to candidacy within the PCA? 

I am currently doing my M.Div at Faith Evangelical Seminary, Tacoma, WA. We are conservative, fully-accredited and maintain a phenomenal faculty (including William Mounce, H.Wayne House and Dennis Jowers). 

I am just trying to get a general consensus.

Any response(s) would be appreciated immensely.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 29, 2012)

Hard to say. I'm on the candidate and credentialing committee of our Presbytery and it would probably raise some concerns but if the man came highly commended from his Church and his examination was solid then his Seminary would not be a basis for denying ordination.


----------



## John Foster (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you, Rich. Our seminary was founded as a Lutheran seminary back in the late 60's, but when a lot of liberalism began to infiltrate the denomination, the seminary went in a different direction. So, we still have a really good reformed sensibility at our core. I would venture to say that about 2/3's of the faculty are reformed, covenant theologians. The remaining 1/3 are, unfortunately, dispensational Baptists. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Scott1 (Jan 29, 2012)

Reformed theology, including PCA distinctives will be:

Doctrines of grace + covenant theology + Confession
+ high view of the church + spiritual view of the sacraments + Presbyterian government

My understanding is this seminary's public representation is that it holds the doctrines of grace, but is dispensationalist, and deliberately so.

Originally a Lutheran school that became "independent" to separate from the denomination's fall into liberalism. Fine. That forms a basis for broad evangelicalism, but not really reformed theology distinctives.

I'm not sure what denominations it ordinarily provides ministers to.

So my inquiry would begin right there- with covenant theology.

How did one learn that framework and oppose the dispensational one while being trained at a seminary that trains for the latter, or one that did not give thoroughgoing teaching of covenant theology.

How did that training and calling equip for a biblical, reformed and presbyterian denomination?

---------- Post added at 09:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:01 PM ----------

I'm only indirectly aware of minister training for the denomination.

In addition to the denomination's seminary, Covenant Theological Seminary, other biblical reformed and Presbyterian leaning seminaries such as Reformed Theological Seminary (Jackson), Greenville Presbyterian Seminary, and Westminster Seminary (Philadelphia) are ordinary sources. All need examination, but generally trustworthy sources.

There are others I'm sure including those affiliated with or which provide ministers for any one of the biblical reformed and Presbyterian denominations.


----------



## Romans922 (Jan 29, 2012)

Truthfully, it just depends on the Presbytery, even more depends on the individual candidate and his views. I know a number of good men who are in the PCA who went to Dallas Theological Seminary (Dispensational mecca). So it really depends on the Presbytery and candidate.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 30, 2012)

Depends on the presbytery. I am chairman of the C & C committee here and I can say that it is no problem here. As one member of our presbytery has said (more then once) "it doesn't matter where your degree is from, or if you have a degree, But can you pass the exams?"


----------



## raekwon (Jan 30, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Depends on the presbytery. I am chairman of the C & C committee here and I can say that it is no problem here. As one member of our presbytery has said (more then once) "it doesn't matter where your degree is from, or if you have a degree, But can you pass the exams?"



Ditto. I'm also on my presbytery's C&C committee. Some members of the committee occasionally raise questions about the seminary, but not often.

Also, keep in mind that any seminary other than Covenant is a non-PCA seminary.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 30, 2012)

I went to Pittsburgh Theological Seminary (a PC(USA) seminary) and when I was candidating only one PCA presbytery told me that it would be an issue (Ascension Presbytery).


----------



## J. David Kear (Jan 30, 2012)

I am also on the C&C for my presbytery. I would say that a non-reformed seminary may raise questions. However, explaining your circumstances and passing the exams will go a long way.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jan 30, 2012)

raekwon said:


> Also, keep in mind that any seminary other than Covenant is a non-PCA seminary.



Covenant is regarded as the "PCA" seminary, but I'm curious, is Covenant formally under the legal and ecclesiastical authority of the PCA? I was under the impression that it was not.


----------



## Scott1 (Jan 30, 2012)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> raekwon said:
> 
> 
> > Also, keep in mind that any seminary other than Covenant is a non-PCA seminary.
> ...



It is under the control of the denomination through General Assembly.

The denomination though routinely draws from a few other reformed seminaries, e.g. Reformed Theological Seminary (Jackson), Westminster Seminary (Philadelphia), Greenville Presbyterian (Greenville), but not routinely from merely broadly evangelical ones, at least that's what I've seen.

I would expect additional scrutiny over reformed theology is someone did not go to a reformed seminary.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Jan 30, 2012)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> Covenant is regarded as the "PCA" seminary, but I'm curious, is Covenant formally under the legal and ecclesiastical authority of the PCA? I was under the impression that it was not.



Covenant Seminary is an agency of the PCA, and so it is under the authority of the General Assembly.


----------

